# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  کتاب آموزش دلفی دات نت به فارسی یا انگلیسی

## hshafiei

سالم 
خواهشمند است یک کتاب معرفی نمایید تا با ا صول دات نت در دلفی اشنایی پیدا کنم 
تشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

NET 2.0 for Delphi Programmers

----------


## ICEMAN

یه کتاب فارسی نوشتع رامین مولانا پور هم هست بد نیست

----------


## Malakootee

من فایل pdf شو میخواستم.
کتاب فارسی باشه بهتره. البته اگه باشه

----------

